# Addict'ed to Campy



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just washed my ride so I thought to take some shots. Recently migrated from Red to Chorus11 and loving it so far. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

tinman143 said:


> Just washed my ride so I thought to take some shots. Recently migrated from Red to Chorus11 and loving it so far. Happy Memorial Day!


*Congratulations!* Very exotic looking! Nice frame and the component colors all work together really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very well done!


----------



## jrduquemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice colour scheme there. I'm trying a similar thing with my Addict R2, though no Campag 11 speed for me, just lowly Ultegra


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well if you find a good deal, jump on it. You won't regret.


----------

